# Bought a 350 gallon tank



## fisher (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok i have been looking for awile perhaps a little big .I am looking at setting up a reef tank and the tank is not drilled i am looking for someone to drill the tank for me i located in Kelowna also any other tips would be great as i start this adventure...........


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow, your starting big.


----------



## fisher (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep go big or go home lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If this is that really awesome deal that was posted online a couple days ago, great score. However, be aware that a 3' deep tank is going to be very hard to properly light if you're doing reef. You will need hundreds of pounds of live rock and preferably big ones (like 30-50 lb pieces would be great) to properly aquascape such a tall tank. 

I was discussing this tank with someone and we both thought it would be cool as a fish only system, but too deep for our short arms at 3'. My armpits already get wet at 30" so I'd have to put on my mask & snorkel for a 3' deep tank.

Too bad I'm in Burnaby & not Kelowna since I drill tanks. 

Are you planning a peninsula-type tank (overflow on one end, 3 sides viewable), a standard front & sides viewable (overflow on the back) or all-sides viewable (bottom drilled with center overflow)?

Would love a 30" wide tank. Good luck with this epic build. 

Remember, do lots of research on equipment and compatible species & such. Buying good equipment will save you lots of money in the long run since you won't have to constantly upgrade and then sell off the old stuff for cheap.


----------



## fisher (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks SeaHorse_Fanatic im thinking of going with a bottom drilled with center overflow it is going a challenge to get this set up running but i am going to go slow and steady and take my time and do it right.......


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Slow and steady is the way to go. I guess up there you would have to order alot of your supplies or is the a decent SW store there? I would imagine it would cost an arm and a leg to get LR shipped to you. Look forward to see how this monster tank comes along.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Very Big first tank!! If you're willing to wait a long time, would it be possible to put in a lot of "base" rock and "seed" it with some good "live" rock pieces and wait for the base to become live? I think you can order base rock off the internet, and even with shipping should still be a lot cheaper than live. Or there are recipes out there to make your own base rock.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I used dry base rock before and its works great and is alot less expensive. The biggest advantage to me is that you can get alot of baserock to play with and really scape it the way you want. I just ordered up a couple boxes and took my time arranging it. Then I used about 25% live rock and it was eventually seeded and became live rock over a number of months. You need to be patient though...and I know how hard that can be.


----------



## upster (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd suggest drilling the back of the tank. Like the guys at gl*******s.com. You can set it up how you want, but the idea is there.

BeanAnimal's Bar and Grill - Silent and Fail-Safe Overflow System

-At 3' depth there won't be much flow in the bottom chamber so a lot of detritus will accumulate and could be a pain to remove. 
-Think about what you'll do if a fish gets stuck. I still had to net out a flamehawk from my overflow (with drain/return removed)and it was only 21". What a pain.
-A big tall overflow is a waste of space. Route the pipes out the back of the tank. It'll clean up the look a lot too.
-what happens if your bulkhead springs a leak? I know it sucks either way, but if you have any problems you'll have to drain the entire tank.

Oh man, this is going to be a sweet build!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank.... is this the custom built one that was on Craiglist in your area? If so before you drill any glass be sure none of its tempered. As I recall the price he paid for the glass was up there in that range. 
Better safe than sorry .
but yea NICE tank I have a 30 wide by 4 foot tank and its awsome.


----------



## fisher (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank everbody for the great info i am still looking to get it drilled going to take some time to get this going but i have nothing but time lol.


----------

